
The Continuing Silence of Bourbaki (1997) - nshm
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsdGRvbWFpbnxtYXJpb3Rlcm9zYWxlc3xneDo2ZDdkOWRjNWM5NjIxYzQ2
======
myg204
Interesting timing, there's a new Bourbaki volume coming out in a few weeks,
the first one in decades: Topologie Algébrique, Chapitre 1 à 4.

~~~
mazsa
[http://images.math.cnrs.fr/Un-nouveau-
Bourbaki.html](http://images.math.cnrs.fr/Un-nouveau-Bourbaki.html)

------
gaur
> in accordance with mandatory "retirement" at age fifty.

I've never understood the obsession that a lot of mathematicians seem to have
with age restrictions (e.g., the Fields medal).

~~~
eointierney
Mathematicians, and I am one, are obsessed by and seek to exploit seemingly
arbitrary yet otherwise convenient numbers.

------
computator
The first time I heard of Bourbaki, no one knew who the members were. They
were quite anonymous.

You couldn't claim it on your list of published works and anyone who cites
Bourbaki is citing the group, not you individually. The tremendous energy that
they put into an anonymous work seems contrary to the publish-or-perish
mindset in academia of today.

